# طريقة تصنيع مزيل الدهون



## mostaghfer (14 يوليو 2012)

*اريد طريقة تصنيع مزيل الدهون غير طريقة الاخ المهدي لأنها مكلفة وشكرا لكم*


----------



## سلامة فتحي (9 أبريل 2015)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t449754.html


----------

